# No 600EX-RT discounts this holiday?



## entlassen (Dec 24, 2014)

The 600EX-RT was at $449 last December at major retailers like B&H. At one point Adorama even had it at $425. This year, however, I was a little disappointed to see that it has remained at $499 at all the authorized dealers. Should we not expect any price drops on this unit at all for the foreseeable future?


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 24, 2014)

There have been many deals on refurbished units from Canon USA.

Set up an alert at Canon Price Watch, and then you will know.


----------



## entlassen (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm aware of the refurbished deals, I've been tracking CanonPriceWatch like a hawk.  I'm interested in new units.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 24, 2014)

entlassen said:


> Should we not expect any price drops on this unit at all for the foreseeable future?



The recent sale in Germany was also only half-baked on premium products like the 600rt. Obviously Canon has decided to really go for it - either people pay their price, or they have to switch to an inferior clone.

That's because if well-off customers or pros want reliability, they'll pay the price - and if people want to save money, €100 less won't matter if Yongnuo is still €150 below that. If I'm correct with this analysis, I don't expect any price drops on the 600rt - or a "little brother" 440ex-rt to appear anytime soon.


----------



## candc (Dec 24, 2014)

i was watching for the same deals as last years as well. i got tired of waiting and bought a kit from b&h. 2 600s a rt-3, 2 umbrellas, stands bunch of rechargeable batteries for $1300. the same thing was around $1150 last year i think. 

i don't think the price is coming down soon. i don't know if you have any already? if you don't i would go ahead and get a couple. they work great and are easy to use.


----------



## entlassen (Dec 24, 2014)

candc said:


> i was watching for the same deals as last years as well. i got tired of waiting and bought a kit from b&h. 2 600s a rt-3, 2 umbrellas, stands bunch of rechargeable batteries for $1300. the same thing was around $1150 last year i think.
> 
> i don't think the price is coming down soon. i don't know if you have any already? if you don't i would go ahead and get a couple. they work great and are easy to use.



I bought a 600EX-RT when it was on sale last year and have been wanting to add another unit or two.

BTW for the B&H bundle, were the 2 600EX-RT's and the ST-E3-RT in their own individual retail boxes with paperwork, or did B&H take all the units out and put them into one custom package?


----------



## candc (Dec 24, 2014)

entlassen said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > i was watching for the same deals as last years as well. i got tired of waiting and bought a kit from b&h. 2 600s a rt-3, 2 umbrellas, stands bunch of rechargeable batteries for $1300. the same thing was around $1150 last year i think.
> ...



Everything was in its individual unnopenrd factory packaging with all the paperwork. The speedlights, transmitter and battery stuff came in one parcel, the stands, heads, and umbrella's came in another.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 25, 2014)

entlassen said:


> I'm aware of the refurbished deals, I've been tracking CanonPriceWatch like a hawk.  I'm interested in new units.



Except for the box, the refurbished one I got was indistinguishable from "new".


----------



## wsheldon (Dec 25, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> entlassen said:
> 
> 
> > Should we not expect any price drops on this unit at all for the foreseeable future?
> ...



I hope you're wrong about the prospects of a 4xx-rt. I love the 600, but it's just too big to stick on a macro bracket and I don't always need all that power for a hair light or fill. A 1/2 price, slave-only 4xx-rt would be perfect for rounding out a multi-flash system. I had to buy a 90ex + 270ex just for off-camera macro that I could easily handle on my bracket, but I'd dump those in a second if a 4xx-rt came out.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 25, 2014)

Don't expect major price drops for the 600rt just yet but if your willing to get the refurbished units anyway, I got them @ 373$ a piece.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 25, 2014)

I took the plunge on these NEW units from BigValueInc (eBay - canonpricewatch) back on Dec 10. I paid $430each (now $446) figuring that was about the best I would find for new/non-refurb units. I bought 20. I mean 2. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-Speedlite-600EX-RT-Shoe-Mount-Flash-5296B002-600EXRT-/301335681607?

Then, just for fun, I bought one of the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT from Amazon Prime for $89. Now it's $99.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H7XFOKO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 25, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Then, just for fun, I bought one of the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT



Did you review it yet anywhere? I'd like some opinion on this considering transmitting distance and general reliability, and the youtube "send me a flash for free and I'll praise you until kingdom come" unboxing vids aren't a great help there.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 25, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Then, just for fun, I bought one of the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT
> ...



LOL! Yeah, after the investment in three 600EX-RT flash units, I figured another $90 impulse buy wasn't much of a stretch. I made the choice based on a few quick review readings and the feedback on Amazon. The little bit I've played with everything sitting on the couch today while watching Christmas Story, it seems to work fine. Hopefully I'll be able to give it more time soon doing something useful.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 25, 2014)

entlassen said:


> The 600EX-RT was at $449 last December at major retailers like B&H. At one point Adorama even had it at $425. This year, however, I was a little disappointed to see that it has remained at $499 at all the authorized dealers. Should we not expect any price drops on this unit at all for the foreseeable future?


 
The price is higher this year. The supply must be low, while last year, inventories were very high. $465 Street Price thru CPW.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03871/Canon-Speedlite-600EX-RT-price.html


----------



## jcarapet (Jan 30, 2015)

Late in the thread, but does anybody want to put in their $.02 to when the price will drop to $400 on the 600? That is kind of the magic number for me to buy into the system, otherwise I am going phottix or Yongnuo


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 30, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> Late in the thread, but does anybody want to put in their $.02 to when the price will drop to $400 on the 600? That is kind of the magic number for me to buy into the system, otherwise I am going phottix or Yongnuo



You're actually having a hard limit, like $401 is still a no-go? Unless you're planning to buy a ton of these, you might want to re-eval your criteria: Either you want Canon's reliability, or you don't.

But to answer your question: I don't see the price dropping anytime soon, if Canon would want to react to the competition's clones they'd done so by now.


----------



## Tsuru (Jan 30, 2015)

I managed to snag mine from an authorized retailer for less than $400 CDN over a year ago. I'm curious if the constant / high price has anything to do with the fact that there has been no news on a 430EXII replacement with the same radio trigger system.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 30, 2015)

Tsuru said:


> I'm curious if the constant / high price has anything to do with the fact that there has been no news on a 430EXII replacement with the same radio trigger system.



I'd say: "No". A 500ex-rt'ish flash is no replacement for the 600ex-rt as Canon is bound to leave all limitations in place (smaller zoom, less head movement, smaller display, less output, no ext. power supply, no master mode, ...). And if they ever release it, it won't be cheap either - probably the reason why Canon doesn't see a market niche for it.


----------



## jcarapet (Jan 30, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> You're actually having a hard limit, like $401 is still a no-go? Unless you're planning to buy a ton of these, you might want to re-eval your criteria: Either you want Canon's reliability, or you don't.
> 
> But to answer your question: I don't see the price dropping anytime soon, if Canon would want to react to the competition's clones they'd done so by now.



Thanks for the quick follow up, and that's what I was guessing. 

the price point is an arbitrary number mostly based on Phottix mitros+ price. It has no bearing on reality. To be honest 95% of my shooting doesn't require flash at all, so if I am going to buy it i just want to know I have as much power and reliability as is out there on the market. that and having access to RT for off camera stuff. Part of the reason I am looking at Phottix 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1030780-REG/phottix_ph80377_mitros_ttl_flash_and.html

also why I am a stickler about going cheap ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> Late in the thread, but does anybody want to put in their $.02 to when the price will drop to $400 on the 600? That is kind of the magic number for me to buy into the system, otherwise I am going phottix or Yongnuo



When the 650 or 700 comes out, which I don't expect soon.

Having said that put your email down with Canon Price Watch, when the refurbs come in they are often priced at $373 with free shipping and Canon 12 month warranty.


----------



## jcarapet (Jan 30, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> When the 650 or 700 comes out, which I don't expect soon.
> 
> Having said that put your email down with Canon Price Watch, when the refurbs come in they are often priced at $373 with free shipping and Canon 12 month warranty.



good call. I will do that today. P.S., Gordon at CanonPriceWatch is amazing. seriously, he responded to an order email within 20 minutes on Christmas day. That is insanely good customer service. Too good in fact.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > When the 650 or 700 comes out, which I don't expect soon.
> ...



I believe he is a secret early attempt by Google or Apple or somebody at a future intelligent auto response system. 

It doesn't seem to matter what time of the day or night, what day or timezone you are in, he gets the right answer to you personally within half an hour.

I will never by a Canon product again without emailing him first.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> jcarapet said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



+1. 
I am happy to say that CPW must have received (and deservedly) commissions for every Canon purchase of mine since November 2013, and saved me twice that amount perhaps.


----------

